# Galaxy Quest: Building myself a custom Ion Nebulizer



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I just finished a long build on a commisioned model, so time to have a little fun and do something for myself before I start a couple more long-term projects...(2 more big J2's AND 2 more Chariots!) I just acquired all of the Galaxy Quest kits from Pegasus, nice stuff! I'm doing the Ion Nebulizer prop gun first, then the Vox communicator, then the ship as well. Here's what I'm doing so far.....A short video:

CLICK ON PHOTO:



SOME CLOSE-UPS:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Geez, those are huge photo files guys! LOL! Sorry, I'll have to check my camera settings! But, you got to see close-up what I am doing! :thumbsup:

Here's a real short follow-up video, and I'll post more tomorrow! 

CLICK ON PHOTO:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking great!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's looking good. 

Just curious: why did you build a switch from scratch rather than go with an off-the-shelf unit from Radio Hack or something? I would think adding an extension to the trigger to hit a small momentary contact switch would save some work. (Not bashing - just curious.)


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

Very Cool.

"If you fire a Nebulizer at someone, does that make them insignificant?"


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't know, I guess I just like making things that actually work! LOL! It took like 5 minutes to construct too, and I had all the brass rod.....

I finished it up, here it is.....

Drilled the trigger and barrell out.....


















LED holders in place...









Made the bottom door removable for battery access....









Blacked out the inside of the body, LED's in place with black silicone, trigger and handle assembly complete...


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Sheesh, I promise to check my camera setting tonight!!! 

Lenses glued in place....

















It's done!









And it works perfectly!

















By the way, paint is Tamiya Gloss Aluminum, Light Gunmetal, Matte Black.
This was a fun project! I have the Vox Com all painted, will assemble tonight!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GREAT JOB!!! That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

5 minutes? You're far faster than me! I'd waste a lot of time making off-the-shelf stuff work.

Looks cool - any possibility of getting smaller pictures? It's tough to see them on my little netbook screen.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, I know the Vox is for voice only, but I couldn't help having a little fun with it!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like the color scheme! Your job is definitely reference material for me! 

I've got mine to a point after drilling out some holes and such but wasn't sure where to proceed from there. You've shown me the way!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I need to get one of these. At last! A model which there's SUPPOSED to be a seam!

That's a sick build!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I hear ya' on the sanding and filling Brother! That's what happens when you take your model building to the next level though. Yeh, that one picture the seam had opened up a bit, I squeezed the hell out of it and closed it up tighter, as the kit has fairly tight tolerances.....

These were both fun builds...something to relax with!


----------

